# TRAINING: Tuition free courses



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

We wanted to give you a heads up that on July 22-23, a premier contractor, Nick Aitchison of Precision Taping, Ontario Canada will be attending a training class while filming his experience. These short films will be featured on YOUTUBE as a testimonials for how beneficial our training program and center really are! They will also feature product awareness and installation instruction. We have a couple of sports open for any other DWT member that wants to attend the class and to be part of the experience.

Joe


----------



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)




----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 7, 2008)

Cool. Sounds like fun. :thumbup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Will Moose boy's apprentice fail your class, if he refuses to rough sand his work:whistling2:


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

Going down to Chicago was awesome! 

I learned a lot from the Trim-Tex crew and now can offer a whole new service to my clients, drywall art. Plus it's really cool to see how it's made and how well Joe treats his employees, it makes you feel good about supporting the company. 
I would highly recommend to anyone thinking of going to take a couple extra days to check out Chicago, it's a really cool town and my wife and I want to go back again.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

I want to play


----------



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

ICEROCK, We would be happy to have you join that class! 

Anybody else??? 

To enroll please E mail Karyn [email protected]

Here is a list of graduates from the last couple years:

John L. Green Bay, WI Greg L. Green Bay, WI Carlos H. Ingelside, IL Roberto Y. Ingelside, IL Christopher K. Riverdale, MI Bill R. South Bend, IN Matt C Berkely, IL Austreverto R. Chicago, IL Gildardo D. Calumet Park, IL Aldo B. Elk Grove Village, IL Angel H. Rego Park, NY Oscar, A. Chicago, IL Neftali S. Oswego, IL Jose D. Alsip, IL Jose M. Mokena, IL Antonio A.  Chicago, IL John K. Des Plaines, IL Wally K. Des Plaines, IL Casey L. Green Bay, WI Tim L. Green Bay, WI Brian B. Beecher, IL George M. Chicago, IL Jeff M. Nashport, OH Hector R. Romeoville, IL Josh S. Minot, ND Ty S. Minot, ND Freddy L. Fox River Grove, IL Louis R. Fox River Grove, IL Mike M. Des Plaines, IL Shakir V. San Leandro, CA Raul V. Indianapolis, IN Larry W. Dowagiac, MI Scott M. Saskatoon, SK Canada Frank K. Thunder Bay, Ontario Canada Denise J. Chicago, IL Hassan A. Richmond Hill, Ontario Canada Kevin M. Libertyville, IL Myron K. Rock Hill, SC Harold S. Berrien Springs, MI Mike C. River Falls, WI Willie P. Chicago, IL Cierra J. Homer Glenn, IL Eliazar S. Joilet , IL Jon M. Tinley Park, IL Collin H. Tinley Park, IL Mike B. Mexico, MO Harry B. Mexico, MO Chad J. Mexico, MO David M. Manchester, NH Rick V. Brookfield, WI Jim B. Brookfield, WI Bruce H. Gurnee, IL Mike E. Red Deer , Alberta Canada Darryl R. Red Deer , Alberta Canada Danny C. Palatine, IL Sheldon H. Grand Junction, CO Ray S. Havre, MT Brad R. Painesville, OH Isaak B Tillsonburg, Ontario Canada David D. Tillsonburg, Ontario Canada


----------



## A smooth finish (Mar 19, 2012)

I wouldnt mind trying it some time but those dates dont work. Are you doing it later on this year


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Trim-Tex said:


> ICEROCK, We would be happy to have you join that class!
> 
> Anybody else???
> 
> ...


I want to go to the next one you have in illinios


----------



## Ezock (Jul 4, 2012)

Excellent course!! Myself and one of my guys went down recently and found it to be invaluable. Treatment from the staff was probably the best you can get and they really like to focus on any specific challenges you might have. I am very excited about the new possibilities I have with their products.


----------

